# Norwegian/Swedish: picnic



## ermannoitaly

Re : Norwegian/Swedish: picnic
Hei, hej alle

Pique-nique // Français
picnic // English
piknik // Norwegian
picknick // Swedish

Jeg lurte på hvorfor det er forskjell på //mellom norsk og svensk.
Kanskje, noe som beror på forskjellige uttaler ?
Takk.
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Inte uttalsregler, utan snarare stavningsregler, åtminstone vad gäller svenskan: i uttalas kort, och då dubbleras konsonanten normalt, men inte k, dubblerad blir den alltid ck. En svensk bör då kunna läsa ordet med "rätt" uttal, alltså som på engelska. Betoningen ligger på första stavelsen på svenska, precis som på engelska, därför att ordet importerades via engelska, inte direkt från franska.

/Wilma


----------



## missTK

I imagine the same is true for Norwegian, it was adapted from the English word. Norwegian doesn't use the ck spelling. I don't know why there's no double K, possibly because it would look rude  or because it's influenced by the English spelling.


----------



## ermannoitaly

missTK said:


> I imagine the same is true for Norwegian, it was adapted from the English word. Norwegian doesn't use the ck spelling. I don't know why there's no double K, possibly because it would look rude  or because it's influenced by the English spelling.


 
Hei MissTK
Hei alle 

Takk for din kommentar.

piknik

På norsk skulle den første vokalen /i-en/ ha en kort lyd på grunn av de to konsonantene som følger.
Er det riktig ?
Men uttalen i/på fire/fem språk (fransk,engelsk,svensk,norsk og italiensk også med det samme ordet "picnic" som er et lån fra engelsk ) er nesten lik.
Det er merkelig, men mulig.
Andre fremmede ord skulle uttales på samme måte i nevnte språk f.eks. ordet "amen" 
som har sin opprinnelse fra hebraisk.
Noe galt ?
Takk for oppmerksomheten,
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

ermannoitaly said:


> (fransk,engelsk,svensk,norsk og italiensk også med det samme ordet "picnic" som er et lån fra engelsk )


Jag måste göra det tydligt: det franska ordet pique-nique är originalet. Engelskan har importerat det från franska. De skandinaviska språken har importerat det från engelska (även danska: pikkenik eller piknik). 

Jag vet inte vad som är galet eller märkligt - olika språk har olika sätt att behandla främmande ord som importeras, och dessa sätt har förändrats genom tiderna. Därför har man ibland anpassat uttal och/eller stavning till sitt eget språk, och ibland har man inte gjort någon anpassning alls.

/Wilma


----------



## aaspraak

Eg veit ikkje kvifor _piknik_ vert stava slik på norsk, og ikkje med dobbel k. Sidan det er to stavelsar og skilje går mellom k-en og n-en, ville det normale vera å uttala ordet med lang i.

På norsk blir ord som nyleg er lånt frå andre språk som regel stava på same måte som i språket me har lånt dei frå. Av og til blir stavinga fornorska etter ei tid, men andre gonger venner me oss til å skriva ordet på ein "utanlandsk" måte.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Jag måste göra det tydligt: det franska ordet pique-nique är originalet. Engelskan har importerat det från franska. De skandinaviska språken har importerat det från engelska (även danska: pikkenik eller piknik).


 
Jeg vil lige nævne her at ordet staves "picnic" på dansk og vi har ikke noget der hedder "pikkenik". Det lyder som noget man kunne have sagt for 100 år siden, men på moderne dansk findes altså kun "picnic"... På dansk beholdes stort set altid stavemåden på udenlandske låneord.

Andreas


----------



## ermannoitaly

Andreas_Jensen said:


> Jeg vil lige nævne her at ordet staves "picnic" på dansk og vi har ikke noget der hedder "pikkenik". Det lyder som noget man kunne have sagt for 100 år siden, men på moderne dansk findes altså kun "picnic"... På dansk beholdes stort set altid stavemåden på udenlandske låneord.
> 
> Andreas


Hei Andreas 
Hei alle

Kan du italiensk, kanskje? 
Jeg prøver å oversette din kommentar til italiensk :

"Io voglio semplicemente citare qui che l'ortografia della parola "picnic" in danese e (noi) non abbiamo niente che si chiama/viene detto "pikkenik".
Suona come qualcosa che poteva essere detto 100 anni fa, ma in danese
moderno /attuale si trova soltanto "picnic".....In danese viene sempre considerato semplicemente il modo ortografico della lingua straniera da cui (la parola) è prestata. "

Tolker jeg riktig ?
og særlig :
"[...] På dansk beholdes stort set altid stavemåden på udenlandske låneord."

Betyr det at ordet "picnic" er ubøyelig på dansk ? f.eks. i flertall er alltid ordet "picnic" på dansk? eller hva?

Takk for rettelser.
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Andreas_Jensen said:


> Jeg vil lige nævne her at ordet staves "picnic" på dansk og vi har ikke noget der hedder "pikkenik". Det lyder som noget man kunne have sagt for 100 år siden, men på moderne dansk findes altså kun "picnic"


Ooops! Jag borde vetat bättre än att använda en så gammal ordbok som ODS på nettet...  Sorry!  Som du sa, den visar hur man stavade det för 60 år sen åtminstone! 

/Wilma


----------

